# Why can't women go topless in 2022?



## Kermit Jizz (Jul 21, 2022)

It occurred to me, with all the weird sex shit that has been made normal, how come women walking around topless is still taboo? A teacher can take your 8 year old to a strip joint and have tranny flop his dick around in front of them, but if that same teacher showed up to work topless it'd be a huge scandal.

Why has this taboo stuck around?


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 21, 2022)

Do you _want_ to see some of the saddest tiddies flopping around? It's never the kind of tits you'd like to see whenever some woman goes topless.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jul 21, 2022)

Because simply put: men can't handle it.

This has been a thing for as long as I can remember, and there are many sites dedicated to talking about the legality of toplessness in America. Before I hear someone make the argument of "Well, I'm glad women can't go bare chested like men can, because the only tits I'd want to see are on skinny, petite women!", by that argument, women should be spared from seeing gross men of all types/ages from going bare chested too. If the "pretty" woman can only do it, then the "pretty" men should be the only men allowed to do it too. No uglies/fatties thanks.



Kari Kamiya said:


> Do you _want_ to see some of the saddest tiddies flopping around? It's never the kind of tits you'd like to see whenever some woman goes topless.


This also is a valid argument as to why female toplessness isn't a thing, because it's wildly true. The only women you see being "pro-slut", "pro-sex work", and even "pro-topless" are all ugly chicks who use feminist politics as a way to have a "personality".


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Jul 21, 2022)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Do you _want_ to see some of the saddest tiddies flopping around? It's never the kind of tits you'd like to see whenever some woman goes topless.


Not saying I'd want to see it per se, just that it's odd that it hasn't seen a major challenge yet. We've reached a point where our highest offices can't identify what a women is, biological sex has all but been destroyed as a concept, but we still have a firm line in the sand where biological women (which doesn't mean anything) are still "discriminated" against. It's pretty severe cognitive dissonance.



Weed Eater said:


> Because simply put: men can't handle it.


Men as a collective can't be trusted in women's bathrooms, didn't stop us.


----------



## Koruu (Jul 21, 2022)

Outside of a beach, everyone should be wearing a shirt. Men, woman, I don't care. If you're that shirtless dude riding the subway or hanging out at the convenience store, you look like a douchebag.


----------



## umami's milk (Jul 21, 2022)

I WANNA SEE ALL THE BODY 2s GO TOPLESS TOMORROW


----------



## Yourmissingsock (Jul 21, 2022)

They can in many places. 
The problem is that the kinds of women who do it are never the ones you want to see topless.


----------



## Anime Tiddy (Jul 21, 2022)

Probably for the same reasons why nudism still isn't a huge thing. Most people still have enough dignity to not show strangers literally everything.


----------



## AbduluCthuluZulu (Jul 21, 2022)

Because only TRUE AND HONEST transgender women should be allowed to go topless, not those fake-ass cisgender femoids.


----------



## Idiotron (Jul 21, 2022)

If women going topless will become the norm, the women who don't go topless will be highly valued.


----------



## Grub (Jul 21, 2022)

It's been legal here since 2000 for women to be topless in public. It rarely occurs though apart from seeing the occasional woman breast feeding in public. Even then they still tend to be discreet about it.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 21, 2022)

The only people that should be allowed to be topless are:

A: Women I would like to have sex with.
B: Men that I want to look like.

Burkas for everyone else.


----------



## Corpun (Jul 21, 2022)

Because you'll see more depressing tits than tits you'd want to see.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 21, 2022)

The fight for "top freedom" used to be a big deal in the 2000s and early 2010s, I remember Penn & Teller Bullshit did an episode about it, there was lots of controversies over women breastfeeding in public etc.

I think the reason why you don't see much talk about it anymore is simply so many other political controversies have come along to overshadow it that people have simply kind of forgotten about it, too focused on other things to worry as much about it.

But from what I understand it actually is legal in places like NYC to be topless in public and even where I live I've seen women wearing very flimsy tank tops and no bra, leaving little to the imagination.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jul 21, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> Because simply put: men can't handle it.


Mostly this unless they have been conditioned since infancy to the normalcy of free titties. 

Other thing is that some women have very unfortunate titties that no one wants to see. Not their fault, but good society has the default option of covering up. Like men and microdicks. Not their fault, but doesn't mean everyone else should see, and the default is to cover that up, 9 inch stallions or 1 inch micropenises.


----------



## Testacles Maximus (Jul 21, 2022)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Do you _want_ to see some of the saddest tiddies flopping around?


When your standards are low enough everything is hot.


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Jul 21, 2022)

I think they should be allowed to do so, but I think it will be seldom used. Guys are technically allowed to go shirtless but it's rare to see one around here. Only a jogger or guy playing frisbee.

I will note that the fitness clothing I've seen on women around here gets pretty damn close to nudity.

I will also note that many outfits can make a women's boobs look _better_ while still not showing everything.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 21, 2022)

Koruu said:


> Outside of a beach, everyone should be wearing a shirt. Men, woman, I don't care. If you're that shirtless dude riding the subway or hanging out at the convenience store, you look like a douchebag.


Unless your name is John Daly.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jul 22, 2022)

Society today can't actually push for what the rest want someone else to do, it seems it can only push for people to be able to do things they want to do but which everyone else thinks is gross and wrong.  Social entropy, I guess?  Not that bare boobs are the height of civilization, but the lengths men would have to go to convince women to do it?  That's the civilization bit.

Women can go pretty much bare with a diaphanous shirt today and men gawk at them.  Its like the bikini/underwear debate, why do bikini clad women feel awful letting their male friend see them in less revealing undies?  Social implications.  Mind you, women that sex themselves up too much make their sex life and attention-grabbing their personality.  Just like stoners, pornstars, and alcoholics.  We are what we do most of the time.


----------



## Local FloRida-man (Jul 22, 2022)

Breaststroke are sexual organs and despite the best attempts of degenerates normies like to keep that shit outta the public sphere.

There's also no real public pressure for it because most people, outside weirdos and assholes  don't wanna be shirtless in public. You wasted money on overpriced Chinese sweateshop threads, may as well wear them.


----------



## Wiltar (Jul 22, 2022)

Because it is haram


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 22, 2022)

It's a broken windows theory kind of thing. The more degemeracy is allowed to be public, the mor it emboldens degenerates.

Even nude beaches have to deal with long range photographers and filmers or just men that stare and make people uncomfortable. 

Allowing this kind of thing in the streets, classrooms, shops and so on, will create similar situations at these places.

And in case of milk producing moms it can also be unsanitary, as they might leak or even squirt milk by accident.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 22, 2022)

America is still a rather prudish place. In order for women to freely go topless in America, the culture would have to change first. Women would have to change to find staring flattering and not perceive guys as threats, and guys would have to restrain themselves to not feed that perception. I doubt that'll change anytime soon.



Lemmingwise said:


> It's a broken windows theory kind of thing.


I think when sexuality is repressed to an unhealthy extreme, it increases that "forbidden fruit" angle. Then people can act in ways that are actually harmful when a restriction is lifted too suddenly. Like a woman showing her legs is no big deal now, but it's a different story if such a restriction were suddenly lifted in 1900.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 22, 2022)

Women are gay, why do you wanna see topless women OP?


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 22, 2022)

Wiltar said:


> Because it is haram


I'll allow it as an experiment

I sometimes wonder if some FtMs are transitioning just for this "male privilege" of confidence while topless. I don't think it's worth the surgery or scars, but crazier things have been done for less. I guess it's their equivalent of going shopping for women's clothing in public?


----------



## Quiet Guy (Jul 22, 2022)

It's a little odd when you think about it. Women can expose much of their breasts as long as their nipples remain covered, but why must that part specifically be covered when men also have them and can go shirtless at beaches for example?

Speaking of which:





It's amusing to imagine this derailing the thoughts of someone and inducing a fit of giggles anytime someone sees a woman's breasts. Sadly that is unlikely to happen, but it would be funny.
@Hot Daddy Hard Nipples I happened upon your profile picture today, so I wanted to include you. Maybe you'll appreciate this.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 2, 2022)

We should normalize nudism, clothes should only be worn when it's actually useful. The only reason nudity bothers us is because the taboo is taught.

That said, all nudists are also perverts. Nobody goes an actually violates the taboo, much less lives in a thing like a nudist colony, except as a way of satisfying their voyeurism/exhibitionism.


----------



## Penrowe (Aug 2, 2022)

I agree that it's a ridiculous double standard but we need to start thinking about this issue a different way.
The only reason men feel uncomfortable wearing bras is because society has deemed it unacceptable, exclusively ladies' wear. But stop to think about it for a moment; at its most basic, what is the purpose of a bra? Support and containment! There is no reason a man should feel ashamed of wearing a bra. If a man has some boobage, it's only logical that he should want to support or contain it. All men should be able to wear any style bra or support he likes, whether it is a more feminine type or merely a compression shirt. Sports bras are actually a brilliant solution for those who can't afford expensive compression shirts. Let's work on removing the stigma surrounding men wearing bras, and instead of shaming them, support them! Just like a bra.


----------



## Stan (Aug 2, 2022)

I don’t know what you’re talking about, I see topless women all the time. 

Perhaps they just prefer not to show them to you


----------



## Marukyu (Aug 2, 2022)

If you mean "why don't lefty politicians push it" I think there's two reasons: it's either already implemented and proven to be unpopular, or they don't want to make it easier for their pet imported voters to prove their opposition's points.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Aug 2, 2022)

Yeah go for it, though just know that like going to a nudist beach and seeing 90% saggy ball sacks instead of nice tits, you're more likely to see something like this lady:


----------



## Getting tard comed (Aug 2, 2022)

Women would freak the fuck out if they went top less. Most women freak the fuck out if a guy they don't friend attractive smiles at them, can you imagine what happens when all the men they ignore most of the time are ogling their books, cuz they are out. 

It's died down as a movement because enough women have felt what it's like to be objectified and have connected that feeling to books being out so it's a bad thing.


----------



## The Ugly One (Aug 2, 2022)

Tits are sexual plumage on women. They aren't on men. Men weren't socialized to like tits, retards. We evolved to like them, and women evolved to have them.




Penrowe said:


> I agree that it's a ridiculous double standard but we need to start thinking about this issue a different way.
> The only reason men feel uncomfortable wearing bras is because society has deemed it unacceptable, exclusively ladies' wear. But stop to think about it for a moment; at its most basic, what is the purpose of a bra? Support and containment! There is no reason a man should feel ashamed of wearing a bra. If a man has some boobage, it's only logical that he should want to support or contain it. All men should be able to wear any style bra or support he likes, whether it is a more feminine type or merely a compression shirt. Sports bras are actually a brilliant solution for those who can't afford expensive compression shirts. Let's work on removing the stigma surrounding men wearing bras, and instead of shaming them, support them! Just like a bra.



ngl, you had me in the first half


----------



## BrownPhillip (Aug 2, 2022)

Spoiler: Traumatizing powerlevel



I once was dating this delicious black girl. She had surprisingly soft straight hair, deliciously big, but not "africanized" lips, muscular, but not overly built legs and (I thought) big rocking titties.

Welp, its our second date and we head to my apartment insanely worked up.  I'm just eating her up like a snickers bar while she is partially clothed, and I hadn't realized she took her blouse and push-up bra off, as I looked up I see two nipples located atop of two black wet socks pointing straight at me.

  My libido was fucking done for the weekend.




So, I'd say for deception.

Edit: grammar!


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Aug 2, 2022)

They can go topless in 2022, I actually live in a place where it's legal to do so.

The thing is, most women aren't that fucking retarded.


----------



## Amphotericin B (Aug 3, 2022)

Most normal women are uncomfortable drawing that level of attention to themselves. Even the average IG attention whore would be uncomfortable doing that IRL because it’s entirely different from online where she has a higher level of control over the situation.

The women that go topless are usually approaching retirement or older. They DGAF and are less likely to be harassed than a younger woman.

If anyone does start pushing this again, it will be troons who want to show off their welfare bolt on.


----------



## Pissmaster (Aug 7, 2022)

Dom Cruise said:


> The fight for "top freedom" used to be a big deal in the 2000s and early 2010s, I remember Penn & Teller Bullshit did an episode about it, there was lots of controversies over women breastfeeding in public etc.
> 
> I think the reason why you don't see much talk about it anymore is simply so many other political controversies have come along to overshadow it that people have simply kind of forgotten about it, too focused on other things to worry as much about it.
> 
> But from what I understand it actually is legal in places like NYC to be topless in public and even where I live I've seen women wearing very flimsy tank tops and no bra, leaving little to the imagination.


#FreeTheNipple was a thing back in 2015 but dried up the second everyone pushing that started screeching about Donald Trump


----------



## PeachDream (Aug 7, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> Because simply put: men can't handle it.


This is the cope women use but unless we're talking about a Muslim neighborhood or being alone in the middle of the night worst you'll get a lot of the time is stares.

Some men don't care if people stare at their mantiddies so they go topless, women do care. Probably because they've been taught it's a valuable asset and they should be entitled to choose who looks at it and maybe even get something out of it if they let a man see them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 7, 2022)

BrownPhillip said:


> Spoiler: Traumatizing powerlevel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao, I've been with a british girl who had these really nice tits, but then when her bra came off I realized she had really nice pushup bra instead. Her tits were like that of a granny. Like they were flat, long, and vertical. They reached past her navel. I didn't say anything, but I put her bra back on and then fucked her.

British girls are easy, but they've never been worth it in my experience.


----------



## KoldHardTruth (Aug 14, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> This also is a valid argument as to why female toplessness isn't a thing, because it's wildly true. The only women you see being "pro-slut", "pro-sex work", and even "pro-topless" are all ugly chicks who use feminist politics as a way to have a "personality".



Yup.

That's also the same reason why it's typically ugly or old women who are very touchy feely and affectionate. While it's almost always attractive women (typically ones that dress provocatively) that don't like being touched/hugged, unless it's by someone they know well. 

Attractive women have to protect themselves from being potentially groped.

When an ugly women is affectionate, they know the touch is going to strictly platonic and wholesome because men aren't physically attracted to them. This is why they're never afraid to extent the olive branch when it comes to breaking the touch barrier. It's just like getting a hug from your grandma, where it causes you to only have 100% wholesome thoughts.

Sure there are topless women at nude beaches and feminist rallies that are decent looking, but they're not common, same with attractive provocatively dressed women who are affectionate.

Sadly, a lot of coomers lack empathy for women.


----------



## hellogoodmorning (Aug 18, 2022)

Because politicians and ideologues can't score social justice points for bare tits, at least not since the 60s.


----------



## KoldHardTruth (Aug 18, 2022)

Most women don’t even feel comfortable showing a lot of skin. If they show cleavage, you constantly catch them readjusting their top. Once it drops a degree below 75, when I go to work or school, at least 65% of the women are wearing sweatshirts.

My high school had a very lenient dress code and a lot of girls still wore sweatshirts as their go to outfit in their wardrobe.

If they wore a tank top, on that same day they had that on, they’d have a sweatshirt in their locker, with a zipper so they would alternate between having that and a sweatshirt to cover up if they felt “too naked” or uncomfortable.

If they do show cleavage without anything to cover themselves up, they would wear a sweatshirt the day after:


Women will cover up year round but only dress provocatively during the summer.

A lot of boomers talk about how women today dress provocatively and whatnot, that’s only a small percentage of women, typically Instagram models and celebrities with a lot of security. A majority of women today still cover themselves up. 


Again I don’t blame them, too many men act like thirsty fucking apes.


----------



## Sam Hyde Simp (Aug 18, 2022)

Women get followed for just wearing revealing clothes.
 You really want to be topless downtown in any metro area?
 You *will* get raped by homeless people 



Spoiler: faster than you can say



opsucksandfucksformoney



Men can go topless because no one wants to fight us to have sex with us (except the op of this thread).


----------



## KoldHardTruth (Aug 18, 2022)

Sam Hyde Simp said:


> Men can go topless because no one wants to fight us to have sex with us (except the op of this thread)



People keep forgetting that women have a significantly lower sex drive than we do. Mainly because men don’t have to sacrifice their body to bring life on to this planet. Women do.


----------



## Sam Hyde Simp (Aug 18, 2022)

KoldHardTruth said:


> People keep forgetting that women have a significantly lower sex drive than we do. Mainly because men don’t have to sacrifice their body to bring life on to this planet. Women do.



Sex drives vary by so many factors saying that one sex is higher or lower is a foolish thing to say.

And with how pornography is invading everything look at how many threads are posted like:
"my boyfriend would rather watch porn than have sex"
"my boy friend watches porn during sex is this normal?"
"Caught my boyfriend watching porn late at night after refusing sex"

Woman are so vulnerable during sex. They need to trust the guy isn't going to copy what his 2 brain cells absorbed from watching pornography, and jack hammer with all his might into her cervix killing all sex drive with a single well endowed thrust.

If most guys could please their ladies, as much as ladies can please us, then they would have way higher sex drives.

This is so apparent if you ever hear guys talk about what women want:


Spoiler: WAht Wahmen want



"basically a 9 incher black cock and balls to stick all the way to her stomach"



Learning how to be able to massage the clit without causing pain from overstimulation is an underrated skill,
 and you never hear guys brag about how well they are pleasing their lady more along the lines of:
 I GAVE HER MY DICK AND SHE SCREAMED IN PELASUR HAHAHA WHy DONT SHE WAnt sex every minute?!?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## KoldHardTruth (Aug 18, 2022)

Sam Hyde Simp said:


> And with how pornography is invading everything look at how many threads are posted like:
> "my boyfriend would rather watch porn than have sex"
> "my boy friend watches porn during sex is this normal?"
> "Caught my boyfriend watching porn late at night after refusing sex



Depends, is he physically attracted to his wife or is he married to a sloppy Karen?


----------



## Sam Hyde Simp (Aug 18, 2022)

KoldHardTruth said:


> Depends, is he physically attracted to his wife or is he married to a sloppy Karen?


Well since you're using marriage which is specifically a union with covenantal language worked into the contract: 'For better or for worse'.

Which entails becoming ugly or becoming a Karen as you so eloquently put it.

If you don't want to make a covenant with someone, DON'T get married.

Just date your dumb gf and use her like a fuck doll until you get tired and trade her in for a newer tighter model like every other millionaire does.

Marriage is sacred, and not for everyone especially you.


----------



## KoldHardTruth (Aug 18, 2022)

Sam Hyde Simp said:


> If you don't want to make a covenant with someone, DON'T get married.
> 
> Just date your dumb gf and use her like a fuck doll until you get tired and trade her in for a newer tighter model like every other millionaire does.
> 
> Marriage is sacred, and not for everyone especially you.



Yeah, you have a point, my bad. Nobody is hot forever.

Pornography is the reason why a lot of men become shallow, because they're so used to seeing tight models as opposed to normal women that age over time.

However, my decision still stands. Men still have a higher sex drive, that's why they value physical beauty more than women do.


----------



## Sam Hyde Simp (Aug 18, 2022)

KoldHardTruth said:


> Yeah, you have a point, my bad. Nobody is hot forever.
> 
> Pornography is the reason why a lot of men become shallow, because they're so used to seeing tight models as opposed to normal women that age over time.
> 
> However, my decision still stands. *SOME* Men still have a higher sex drive, that's why they value physical beauty more than women do.


Idk people look at all types of models: granny, fat, or 



Spoiler: your favrite



prolapsed anus vids



What porn does is make it so that you can change your model to whatever your current fetish is--
-- almost playing god or a king from ancient days that just ordered the most beautiful virgins from every place to placate their desires.

For women the sex is so much more pleasurable than the quick pump and dump men receive just based on the sheer amount of nerve endings compared to the penis.
There's just so much more at risk for the woman that they guard it closely and use it to bargain too.

But in an actual loving, monogamous relationship legitimate material advice is: 
  "if you don't feel like having sex that's fine still jerk him off or blow him ; same for him if she's in the mood but you're not"


----------



## Caesare (Aug 18, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> Unless your name is John Daly.
> 
> View attachment 3515679


John Daly rules!


----------



## KoldHardTruth (Aug 18, 2022)

Sam Hyde Simp said:


> There's just so much more at risk for the woman that they guard it closely and use it to bargain too.



 Women are the gatekeepers of all physical affection, not just sex. That's because they're more emotionally based creatures than men are.


----------



## hellogoodmorning (Aug 18, 2022)

Sam Hyde Simp said:


> If most guys could please their ladies, as much as ladies can please us, then they would have way higher sex drives.


Congratulations. This is the most soy shit I've read all month.


----------



## Sam Hyde Simp (Aug 19, 2022)

hellogoodmorning said:


> Congratulations. This is the most soy shit I've read all month.


it's not rare i get to also diss the 2022 joiners but i have to agree you're retarded as shit kys


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 19, 2022)

It's *never *attractive women who go topless in public.


----------



## MaxPayne (Aug 19, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> America is still a rather prudish place. In order for women to freely go topless in America, the culture would have to change first. Women would have to change to find staring flattering and not perceive guys as threats, and guys would have to restrain themselves to not feed that perception. I doubt that'll change anytime soon.


I've heard this talking point my whole life but it just gets more and more retarded each year. The only places that are less "prude" than America are other White western countries, and each one is experiencing a problem with degeneracy and social rot. 

The go to example is usually France, which has a higher rate of infidelity and a ban on paternity testing. Not something I'd want to emulate.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 19, 2022)

MaxPayne said:


> "prude"


It's not prudish to be against infidelity or promiscuity.

And there's definitely prudishness in America, like healthy male sexuality being demonized as "the male gaze".


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 19, 2022)

Women have breasts. Men have penises. We all know that. That doesn't mean that we should see them bare at all times. 

There.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Aug 19, 2022)

The Last Stand said:


> Women have breasts. Men have penises. We all know that.


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 19, 2022)

I asked a similar question of "why is women going topless haram, but men going topless is okay?" Apparently, it's because breasts are sex organs akin to penises. 

Now, I think: what about male breasts from being so fat?

That said, topless women isn't something I search for. If it happens, it'd be a shock and then I'd move on. I guess breasts are sexualized the most with women compared to other parts of their bodies.

Of course, I think with all these sexual kinks and fetishes out in the open now, breast exposure seems tame in comparison.


----------



## MaxPayne (Aug 19, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> It's not prudish to be against infidelity or promiscuity.
> 
> And there's definitely prudishness in America, like healthy male sexuality being demonized as "the male gaze".


What are some examples of non prudish countries?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 19, 2022)

MaxPayne said:


> What are some examples of non prudish countries?


There's non-prudish* countries in Current Year?



*(non-prudish with heterosexuality that is)


----------



## KoldHardTruth (Aug 19, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> It's *never *attractive women who go topless in public.



Occasionally you’ll see a half decent woman topless in public. But it’s usually white women. But yeah for the most part it is ugly women. I explained why in an earlier post.


A lot of black girls who attend the pride parades/nudist events are the ugly weird ones that hung out with the kids who drew hentai during high school and college. Typically they’re morbidly obese with bulldog faces. Disgustingly unattractive.

You’d never see an attractive black girl expose her body like that….they’re usually the ones out in the club doing normal people things.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 24, 2022)

Simple: the people you wouldn’t want to see topless are the ones that would go topless; and the attractive people you wouldn’t mind seeing topless aren’t that common. The cons far outweigh the pros, and with the obesity rates in some places, are you sure you’d _really _want to those women topless?


----------



## Montalbane (Aug 24, 2022)

Having been to a nudist beach I can tell you it's nothing worth fighting over.
Tons of microdicks and dudes hiding microdicks and sad tits.
Lots of people do not look good unclothed or clothed, that is an unfortunate reality.

And naked bodies are very much sexual in nature.
Do you want to be the chick going naked on the train to a major metropolis filled with all sorts of human refuse?
Because some retarded LGBT bitches did for the pride and they got groped and raped by niggers and slavs.
Of course Huwhite men have standards and tasta and only raped the jewish ones.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Aug 24, 2022)

Being naked in public is retarded. Even in bunga bunga lands like Papua New Guinea, the people wear _something_.  Here are some reasons not to go naked:

1. Your body oils get all over everything.
2. It's too fucking cold for most people, for most of the year
3. No protection from the environment or from sharp, scratchy objects. This is especially bad if you don't wear shoes as most walking surfaces are dangerous or painful.
4. No one wants to sit on top of your ass juice or see your skid marks in a chair.
5. No one wants to smell your sweat.
6. Your titties will take a nosedive if you go without a bra for long enough.  Even skinny titties turn into deflated balloons over time.
7. You are inviting groping or sexual harassment. Or actual harassment if your nudity causes outrage.


----------



## Halmaz (Aug 24, 2022)

It would render tits boring on the long run, which would be a shame really.
Also, it would be impractical as @Pokemonquistador2 pointed out.


----------



## Male Idiot (Aug 24, 2022)

Would this mean men could hang their ballsacks out?

All the arguments for nudism apply, plus every white incel, black gangsta and muslim chud would whip it out anyway. 

It is a really unfortunate idea that would in a good community cause a lot of public jerkoffs, in a bad one really up the rape cases.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 25, 2022)

Montalbane said:


> Having been to a nudist beach I can tell you it's nothing worth fighting over.
> Tons of microdicks and dudes hiding microdicks and sad tits.
> Lots of people do not look good unclothed or clothed, that is an unfortunate reality.
> 
> ...


Very few men are showers compared to growers. It’s also why male strippers use techniques to stay harder for longer to give the illusion of being a shower. Male strippers also won’t stay fully nude for very long due to this issue. In movies, it’s common for men to wear prosthetic penises if a full frontal scene is shown. Just on these things alone, people that haven’t had a real relationship with a man would get the impression men look bigger unclothed than they really do. All of that being said, I agree that a nudist beach wouldn’t be worth it.


----------



## KoldHardTruth (Aug 25, 2022)

Male Idiot said:


> Would this mean men could hang their ballsacks out?
> 
> All the arguments for nudism apply, plus every white incel, black gangsta and muslim chud would whip it out anyway.
> 
> It is a really unfortunate idea that would in a good community cause a lot of public jerkoffs, in a bad one really up the rape cases.



If a lot of thirsty men were to simply remain calm and control themselves when they see a naked woman, none of this would be an issue.

Yeah, the naked women are what get me worried the most. It's open season for a lot of these coomers to be sneaky and start getting touchy feely without consent. They've consumed so much porn of super model like women to the point of where they resort to dehumanization. Even then, that sort of thing isn't that common, they're not stupid enough to do that when there's tons of people watching, they typically only do that in more secluded areas where nobody can see them.


A few years in prison is not worth groping someone in order to get your rocks off. This is why you should always ask someone for consent before touching. Especially if it's at a LGBT rally or some other event where there will be women who are partially clothed. Thankfully, most of those events have a bunch of police officers. Armed police.

I don't get why people on here keeping saying that it's only ugly women who want to be topless. There are a lot of events where there are topless women who are half decent looking and like I've said numerous times it's just not as common.

As for nude parties, do you really want skid marks on your couch from people sitting their bare asses on your couch?


----------



## Wesley Willis (Aug 30, 2022)

Women like bras so their tits don't sag. As much they value sexual liberation, they don't want to squander a good set of titties.


----------

